
Amazing Facts About Facebook And Breakups - bjonathan
http://mathiasmikkelsen.com/2010/10/amazing-facts-about-facebook-and-breakups/
======
kaitnieks
I wonder about the Mondays. Wouldn't it be more likely that people break up
over weekend but only update their status on Monday?

Update: not that they claim otherwise, but the point is that this data is
tainted by internet usage patterns and other things that affect Facebook use.

